# Camp Kitchen



## Jonesycampgirl

I have Rubbermaid bins (2), that I loved using when I had a pop up camper. For car and tent camping, I can't pack those up so easily into my car with other tent camping gear needed. I thought about condensing and leaving some stuff I might not need behind, but then I'd probably would regret it. Anyway, prior to the bins I have, I used a large duffle, with lots of pockets to separate and organize stuff. I re packed it and hoping it works as well as I'm thinking it should. It definitely should pack up better in my car, I'm thinking. I'm still torn though, two bins will take up more room than the one large duffle bag.

Does anyone else use duffle bags or even a suitcase? Or do you all prefer totes?


----------



## Babstreefern

Must admit, when tent camping, we used totes, in fact, have always used totes, except when flying, then I use suitcases. They can squash down whereas suitcases are rigid


----------



## rsm19699

We consolidated some stuff into a plastic 3 drawer unit (Steralyte), Most of it is kitchen stuff, but also bug spray, flashlights, rope, etc. Works great, goes right on the picnic table! Can also face it outwards at one of the doors.


----------



## Jonesycampgirl

I like the drawer idea! One of the things I like about my Rubermade tote is that it has the door on the side, it also worked nice on the table top. I used to have a shelf in it, the kind you use in kitchen cabinets. I took it out to use elsewhere, but really should get another. But either way, in my Juke, it might be too cramped to hold something so large and boxy, in addition to the ice chest. If I had a camper, I'd be using that tote for sure, and would totally consider those drawers you're talking about, sounds like a great organizer!


----------



## rsm19699

We have a Subaru Forester, which fortunately fits everything for us. I don't think I could fit all of our stuff in a Juke... Good for you to find a way! (when I went car shopping, I specifically made sure we had enough cargo room for all of our camp stuff! Had been driving a 2006 Tuscon)


----------



## Babstreefern

How about these. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Keywords-3-selected/s?ie=UTF8&field-brandtextbin=Squeeze-eezy&page=1&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3AB01J1NJ3Y0%7CB071GX2MH8%7CB071KHRJ9L%2Cssx%3Arelevance&store_ref=SPONSORED_SEARCH_AC33743U65UPXB&store_ref=SPONSORED_SEARCH_AC33743U65UPXB&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_p=5525970907818403459&pf_rd_s=desktop-sx-top-slot&pf_rd_t=301&pf_rd_i=plastic+bags+for+clothes+storage&hsa_cr_id=7815059950702&lp_slot=auto-sparkle-hsa-tetris&lp_asins=B01J1NJ3Y0&lp_mat_key=plastic%20bags&lp_query=plastic%20bags%20for%20clothes%20storage


Its on Amazon. Although its in pound sterling (£), you will probably also see it on Amazon in $. Good idea for space saving


----------



## MacGyver

They cost an arm and a leg, but I'm sold on Pelican Storm cases for camping. They're super durable and waterproof and they come in enough sizes that you can find a size that just fits your needs. All the kitchen stuff in one, all the tools in another, etc. I keep looking for deals on eBay and other sites so I'll eventually have all the medium to large sizes. That way, whatever the trip dictates that I need, I'll have a box to fit my stuff.


















As far as not having room in a car, I'm pretty sure all but the smallest cars can get a trailer hitch put on - and a hitch mounted rack can do wonders for hauling extra gear.


----------



## Jonesycampgirl

My father used a home made chuck box, it was nice, but very big, bulky, and heavy. Totes can be the same, depending on the size. I'm thinking for this trip, I'm going to try using the large duffle. Hoping to have some cover over the picnic table, either a screen house or canopy.


----------



## MacGyver

Chuck boxes are great - until changes in gear don't work with what you have. After building a few (years ago), I went with totes of different sizes. The Pelican Storm cases are just the latest evolution for me. Makes me wonder what's next...


----------



## Jonesycampgirl

MacGyver said:


> Chuck boxes are great - until changes in gear don't work with what you have. After building a few (years ago), I went with totes of different sizes. The Pelican Storm cases are just the latest evolution for me. Makes me wonder what's next...



That's true. In my father's case though, he built it after he established his/our camping needs. He pretty much had the same setup, and basically by then was camping at the few favorite parks: Assateague SP, Shads Landing SP, and Codorus SP. It was all pretty routine. I on the other hand can't decide between tote and duffle, lol. I'm going to take this up coming trip, first in tent in many years to use as sounding board. Actually, if I can get a little camper, I would most likely stick with tote, but car/tent camping is a different animal.


----------



## Jonesycampgirl

Well, I changed my mind and switched back to the tote. I'll be using the large duffle for my bedding instead. So I packed my camp box to use set up on the table during camping. This will be left outside. Now to work on getting up the pic, if I can.


----------



## Jonesycampgirl

This is it! I have a Coleman stove bag that holds my stove, griddle, and propane tanks. I also made up a smaller coffee tote, holds coffee pot, and all coffee essentials. My picnic tote will carry all else, including dry foods. And then of course the ice chest.


----------



## MacGyver

Jonesycampgirl said:


> This is it! I have a Coleman stove bag that holds my stove, griddle, and propane tanks. I also made up a smaller coffee tote, holds coffee pot, and all coffee essentials. My picnic tote will carry all else, including dry foods. And then of course the ice chest.


That's not too different than how I do it with my Pelican cases. Little stuff like utensils, foil, detergent, etc. in a Plano organizer, the rest in whatever size case I need for the trip I'm going on. On solo trips I'm not much on cooking... well... no matter what kind of trip I'm on, I'm not much on cooking, so most of my food is dehydrated. Takes up very little space. On group trips I'm blessed to have some real outdoor gourmets doing all the cooking.


----------



## Jonesycampgirl

MacGyver said:


> That's not too different than how I do it with my Pelican cases. Little stuff like utensils, foil, detergent, etc. in a Plano organizer, the rest in whatever size case I need for the trip I'm going on. On solo trips I'm not much on cooking... well... no matter what kind of trip I'm on, I'm not much on cooking, so most of my food is dehydrated. Takes up very little space. On group trips I'm blessed to have some real outdoor gourmets doing all the cooking.


Lol, I'm not much of a cook myself, camping or not. Keep it simple mostly, and I just operated my camp stove for the first time Spring a year ago, when I went cabin camping (for the first time). Before that my ex used it. 

Your Pelican cases look very organized and uniform, which is nice. I guess it's a pretty handy system. One day, I hope to adopt a system that works for me, it just takes time, experience, and experimentation. But my biggest problems are 1. My situations seem to be constantly changing, making me having to adapt. And 2. I have an issue with always feeling like there's a better way to do stuff, and always look for that better way :vs_laugh:


----------



## Jonesycampgirl

rsm19699 said:


> We have a Subaru Forester, which fortunately fits everything for us. I don't think I could fit all of our stuff in a Juke... Good for you to find a way! (when I went car shopping, I specifically made sure we had enough cargo room for all of our camp stuff! Had been driving a 2006 Tuscon)


I did that when I shopped for my previous car, I wanted cargo space and ability to tow our pop up. This last time, I considered the rogue, I did like the space, but wasn't enjoying the ride. I rationalized that since being a single, older female, I probably wouldn't be going camping anymore. I just ended up missing it too much, so researched tents. My son and granddaughters are camping with me on this upcoming trip. 

I do wish I could get the little camper I'm looking at, but it will have to wait. But after assessing my gear, I'm thinking my Juke can handle it. I'll have to get a pic of it when loaded up, and post it.


----------



## MacGyver

Jonesycampgirl said:


> My situations seem to be constantly changing, making me having to adapt. And 2. I have an issue with always feeling like there's a better way to do stuff, and always look for that better way


That's exactly why I wound up buying all the different size Pelicans. Getting it all down to where it's organized and still portable took years of juggling equipment around and figuring what can go where. Maybe unbelievably, the biggest problems I had started when I began downsizing to backpacking gear. Not cooking so much? I don't need a two burner stove when a single will do. Going 12 volt for lighting meant no carrying gas or bulky propane cans and big lanterns. But, because I like my comfort, I still wound up bringing more things with me. I take more stuff on group trips than I do on solo trips. Obviously, winter trips require more gear than warm weather. Also obviously, the length of a trip also dictates how much and what I take. While I wouldn't necessarily recommend buying Pelican cases unless you don't mind being in debt (I'm stupid like that), there _are_ alternatives. I've seen people do very well with collapsible totes and milk crates. As far as figuring what to take and what to leave home, try looking at past trips and what never seemed to leave the box or duffel you brought it in. I used to bring _way_ too many kitchen items and too many clothes. A little planning put an end to that and freed up a lot of space.


----------



## barongan

subscribed, this seems like a very interesting thread


----------



## pandes

Indeed, very interesting thread


----------



## Oscar

There are a few things that you can do in your kitchen redesign to enhance its general capacity, for instance, including more cupboards or stretching out your current cupboards to the roof can help give more storage room...








Believe that life is worth living and your belief will help create the fact


----------



## Mymaat

Hi

We use these harder boxes called wolf packs, dunno of you have these in the States they stack very well.










Hope that helps. 

Regards, 
Mymaat
_________________

Tow_Pietermaritzburg/


----------



## MacGyver

They look very similar to the Pelican Storm cases I use. I'd never heard of them before but they do seem to be available here - just searched "front runner cases" and, sure enough, their site popped up.

(Not sure why, but towing companies sure seem to like to throw their links on this site.)


----------



## Mymaat

We like camping. 

Plus here in South Africa we have really big animals so you need something sturdy that can take a beating when things get dangerous. 

We also have 4X4 trailers that are designed with to specifically fit these wolf traps.


----------



## Jonesycampgirl

It just occurred to me that I never mentioned how my camp kitchen worked out. I believe in another thread I posted pics of my juke all packed up. The camp box (bin/tote, as I interchange names, lol) fit fine. Between the two bins, as pictured, I had chosen to pack into the larger black one. The other one was smaller (it's same type, just smaller and blue), and though would have packed nicer in my car, the footprints were the same and the larger one fit everything I wanted to pack in it and then some extra. The kitchen box & stove worked well setup on the picnic table in the screened house (dishpan sat on top of that), while the smaller coffee box (a much smaller bin of a different kind) stored under my coffee station setup inside my tent (can be seen in pics in yet another thread). So, I'm sorry pics are all split up now, but I had reasons for new threads, they were used in appropriate topics.
Anyway, all worked out well, and I'm looking forward to planning a spring and a fall trip at least in 2019. Oh, and yeah, the duffle worked great for carrying my glamp-style bedding, lol.


----------



## MacGyver

Gotta love it when a reorganization works like you expected it to.


----------



## RVCamper

Thank you MacGyver for the pictures, very helpful!:vs_cool:



MacGyver said:


> They cost an arm and a leg, but I'm sold on Pelican Storm cases for camping. They're super durable and waterproof and they come in enough sizes that you can find a size that just fits your needs. All the kitchen stuff in one, all the tools in another, etc. I keep looking for deals on eBay and other sites so I'll eventually have all the medium to large sizes. That way, whatever the trip dictates that I need, I'll have a box to fit my stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as not having room in a car, I'm pretty sure all but the smallest cars can get a trailer hitch put on - and a hitch mounted rack can do wonders for hauling extra gear.


----------



## adalah

I use a chuck box...Chuck boxes are great


----------



## Mizanrahman

I always use totes and I also use suitcase sometime. It definitely depends on you. If you want to hear from me I will say to use totes.


----------



## Mizanrahman

I don't have any idea about it. So following


----------

